# Good luthier in St. John's



## onewiley3 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi folks. I'm looking for someone I can trust to do a nut adjustment on my guitar. Strings need to be lowered at the nut a little. Any recommendations for a good luthier or guitar tech in S.John's Newfoundland? Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## onewiley3 (Dec 7, 2007)

*work?*



gtrguy said:


> Chris Kearsey @ Griffiths Guitar Works
> 
> Darren Reid @ Doc's Guitar Repairs
> 
> ...


have you had any work done by these guys. I had the action adjusted on a guitar at Griffith's one time and was in no way satisfied with the result. And that didn't entail or require a nut adjustment. However, I cannot say that Chris was the tech who worked on the guitar as I don't know who worked on it. I am not familiar with Darren, perhaps I will check him out. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

+1 Darren Reid @ Doc's Guitar Repairs great tech and all around guy!


----------

